# excel access daten verknüpfung



## daoneprince27 (12. Februar 2008)

hallo erstmal..
ich hab in access eine Excel-Tabelle verknüpft..
ich würd gern, dass wenn ich in excel neue Daten einfüge, diese automatisch in einer Tabelle in access eingefügt wird..damit ich diese in weiterer folge bearbeiten kann..

ich benütze Excel quasi als nur frontend und Access als backend wo daten gespeichert und Berechnungen durchgeführt werden..

Danke...


----------

